# Pesky geese are back grrr



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I chased them off with the garden hose. I guess they dont like water hahaha.
View attachment 28782
View attachment 28783


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

We get them the rest of the year,so your turn..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Call CQ. She'll take them


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CQ! Come GET them!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've heard they can be a nuisance. I actually had a flock of wild turkeys that were a nuisance. They kept eating the food I left out for one rooster. I had to move the feeding spot every day.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I noticed a straggler was kind of limping with one of its feet. I thought about catching it and checking for bumblefoot and doing surgery. 
With owning chickens for so long, I guess I cant help noticing distressed wild birds and want to kick into "chicken emergency mode."


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Me and the Mossberg are on our way!!!I'll have goose instead of Rock Cornish Hens for Thanksgiving.Since I got my geese I don't see the wild waterfowl at my pond.I've been waiting for the geese but I reckon mine are chasing them off.Eat 'em,Dawg!!!Right now they're good fried.When they are more in winter they get fat and then they're good to roast.The meat is lean and not greasy like duck(so I've read).You could always donate them to the food pantries or homeless shelters.Or get your own geese...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Goose pate. Goose liver. Fry with a chopped up onion and one slice bacon till liver is cooked. Drain. Put in Cuisinart with another large chopped onion. Salt and pepper to taste. Optional tsp or tbls of cooking sherry. Fridgerate.

My family turned up their nose at it. However it disappeared . All of it. 

I think I used about 1 1/2 cup of liver. The secret is using onion to tone down the liver flavor because it's a strong flavor.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Does anyone ever buy lamb chops or ground?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Me and the Mossberg are on our way!!!I'll have goose instead of Rock Cornish Hens for Thanksgiving.Since I got my geese I don't see the wild waterfowl at my pond.I've been waiting for the geese but I reckon mine are chasing them off.Eat 'em,Dawg!!!Right now they're good fried.When they are more in winter they get fat and then they're good to roast.The meat is lean and not greasy like duck(so I've read).You could always donate them to the food pantries or homeless shelters.Or get your own geese...


I wish I could eat them. But I aint gonna do no jail time for no dawg gone geese or nothing else for that matter! LOL


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You can't hunt them in FLA?There's several goose seasons here.It's not like they are endangered anymore and they are becoming pests.For goose liver pate,a young goose needs to be force fed for two-three weeks to make the liver fatty,then it's butchered.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

There are 3 sets of hunting dates from October through January for Canadian Geese. 
The current one runs through 26 Nov 17. We live in the city and cant shoot a gun in the city for hunting purposes.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Bummer!!!I'm so glad I got out of the city.One of the best decisions I ever made.Everybody around here has guns and shoot them.On the weekends,there's shooting going on all around us and explosions which I assume are exploding targets.Plus,you hear automatic and semi-automatic fiearms.Sometimes it sounds like a war zone out there but it doesn't seem to bother my animals.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Since I was 17, i'be lived in what's considered country. However I would love to visit NYC During the week before christmas. Just for atmosphere.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Bummer!!!I'm so glad I got out of the city.One of the best decisions I ever made.Everybody around here has guns and shoot them.On the weekends,there's shooting going on all around us and explosions which I assume are exploding targets.Plus,you hear automatic and semi-automatic fiearms.Sometimes it sounds like a war zone out there but it doesn't seem to bother my animals.


Where I used to live in Georgia it was like what you described...real ********, and I was right in there with them heheheh.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Me,too!!!I can't understand wanting to go to NYC.I even stay away from Cincinnati where I was born and raised.


----------



## Steven Villa (Jul 7, 2018)

Goose can become a pest problem in your own backyards. Effective methods involve netting, fencing, and vegetation barriers. Also, there are several chemicals that can be spread around an area that will deter the birds. If still the problem is not solved, best consult the pest control Sacramento professionals to do the needful.


----------

